# Der Bruzz Willi Gasgrill im Praxistext – mit Gewinnspiel!



## Gert-Show (15. November 2022)

Und zu den echten Thüringern natürlich der gute Born-Senf und nicht einfach schnöder Bautzner.


----------



## Blueser (15. November 2022)

Born Senf . Würste sehen auch authentisch aus, nur haben die Holzkohle verdient. Gas ist zum Kochen da ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. November 2022)

Ja, da achte ich schon sehr drauf! Stümpern können die Anderen 
Und klar, mit Holzkohle gibts ein anderes Aroma. Ich bin ja auch ein echter "Grillen mit Holzkohle"-Fan, aber ich muss es einfach zugeben - so easy und sauber mal schnell ne Wurst beim Angeln aufm Gasgrill - das hat was. Ist halt wirklich schnell gemacht und praktisch. Ohne Mist, ich hatte bis jetzt noch nicht das Vergnügen und war skeptisch - aber selbst ich muss sagen, das passt. Auch gerade für Burger etc. mit der Grillplatte ist das echt nochmal super!


----------



## Floma (16. November 2022)

Mit scheint das Gerät hat eine etwas ungeschickte Zwischengröße. Für eine Einzelperson, vielleicht sogar für 2 Personen sind knapp 40x20cm üppig (jeweils nicht darauf aus, über den Hunger hinaus zu essen). Für Familienstärke ist er hingegen knapp dimensioniert.

20x15cm kenne ich von einem andern Hersteller. Immer knapp, dafür ist er aber zumindest kompakt.

Die richtige Größe, zumindest für mich, liegt irgendwo zwischen den beiden Geräten.


----------



## Blueser (16. November 2022)

Längs gestreifte Würste irritieren mich irgendwie...


----------



## Mescalero (17. November 2022)

Gasgegrillte Thüringer sind ein vertretbarer Kompromiss. Als Kind waren wir manchmal an Silvester bei Verwandten, da gab es Heringssalat und Würste aus der Pfanne - ein Sakrileg! Thüringer und auch Weißwürste....


----------



## Jule77 (17. November 2022)

Wie wundervoll, darauf würde ich sofort mein erstes steak grillen


----------



## Gert-Show (17. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Thüringer und auch Weißwürste....


Dann werden es Schlesische Weißwürste gewesen sein, die gab es auch bei uns aus der Pfanne.


----------



## Gert-Show (17. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Längs gestreifte Würste irritieren mich irgendwie...


Das geht mit dem Willi nicht anders. Der ist knapp 20 cm breit, eine echte Thüringer ist länger.
Vielleicht machen die ja noch eine Thuringia-Edition, wo die Gitterstäbe vom Rost nicht längs, sondern quer angebracht sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Weißwürste




Am besten noch vegan was?


----------



## Mescalero (17. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Dann werden es Schlesische Weißwürste gewesen sein, die gab es auch bei uns aus der Pfanne.


Gut möglich, die für den Heringssalat verantwortliche Oma stammte von da, wie auch das Rezept (Kartoffelsalat ohne Mayo mit Stückchen vom Salzhering drin, ziemlich lecker eigentlich) und die Unsitte, Würste in der Pfanne zu braten.


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am besten noch vegan was?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424454


Da fragt man sich mal wieder, woher weiß die wie das schmeckt ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Experimentierfreudig?


----------



## bic zip (17. November 2022)

Jule77 schrieb:


> Wie wundervoll, darauf würde ich sofort mein erstes steak grillen


 Und als Nachtisch deine erste Banane, wa?


----------



## Floma (17. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Das geht mit dem Willi nicht anders. Der ist knapp 20 cm breit, eine echte Thüringer ist länger.
> Vielleicht machen die ja noch eine Thuringia-Edition, wo die Gitterstäbe vom Rost nicht längs, sondern quer angebracht sind.


Im Grillsportverein-Forum gibt es einen bekannten Thread "HoboGasi ToGo". Unglaublich was für Umbauten mit ein wenig handwerklichen Geschick möglich sind. Dabei geht es um den winzigen Bestargot, das Grill ist quasi Spur-0 Zubehör für die Eisenbahnanlage im Keller. Da sollte sich so ein Rost mit gedrehtem Rost doch sicher herstellen lassen.


----------



## Gert-Show (17. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gut möglich, die für den Heringssalat verantwortliche Oma stammte von da, wie auch das Rezept (Kartoffelsalat ohne Mayo mit Stückchen vom Salzhering drin, ziemlich lecker eigentlich) und die Unsitte, Würste in der Pfanne zu braten.


Meine Oma kam auch aus der Region. Aber da wir Normalbürger in der DäDäRäh keine schlesichen Weißwürtse hatten, wurden eben Bratwürste am Heiligabend in die Pfanne gehauen.


----------



## Koederkartell_bb_89 (19. November 2022)

Sieht auf jeden Fall ganz gut aus das Teil 
So kann man fix mal n kleines grillerchen beim angeln machen oder großer Grill und Holzkohle mit zu schleppen geht auch Schneller 
Bestimmt super
MfG 
Koederkartel_bb_89


----------

